# 2013 Outback 210Rs



## raptor99 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cleaner then when picked up from dealer!!!
Trailer used for 1 trip this summer.
Well appointed
Winterized and ready to come out of hibernation.

Located in New Jersey

$18,500

Shipping Weight 4904
Carrying Capacity 2646
Hitch 550
Length 22' 10"
Height 10' 11"
Fresh Water 43
Waste Water 30
Gray Water 30
LPG 60
Tire Size	ST225/75R15D

Features:
• King bed, 2 bunk beds, dining table that converts to bed, sofa that converts to bed.
• Cabinets in Queen bed.
• Two storage compartments underneath dining table seats.
• Electric outside awning.
• A/C with ducted vents in ceiling. Larger unit cools excellent and has high/low/automatic fan speeds.
• Gas heat with ducted vents in floor. Heats very well in the cold winters.
• Refrigerator and Freezer that run on either electric or gas (allows you to operate while traveling).
• 2 30 Gallon LP tanks.
• Dual 12 volt full size battery.
• Microwave.
• Dual kitchen sink.
• Ceiling vent in main living area and also bathroom.
• Sky light over shower in bathroom.
• Gas Range and Oven inside camper.
• Range vent hood with fan and light.
• Hot water heater with both Gas and Electric.
• AM/FM/CD player.
• Full bathroom with shower, sink, toilet, linen cabinet.
• Stone look flooring.
• Outside cooking area with 2 gas burners and water.
• 30 Gallon black water tank.
• 30 Gallon grey water tank.
• 43 Gallon fresh water tank with electric pump.
• Lower bunk bed folds up to give you storage space. There is access to this from the outside via a small door. D rings to hold down items.
• Clothes closet.
• Smoke detector, Carbon Monoxide detector.
• Stabilizer jacks with cross support bar system, takes all rock out of camper when it is parked, feels very stable. 
• Flip away on tongue jack.
• Dual Cam towing hitch stabilizer system.
• Aluminum wheels.
• Outside Gas Grill - attached to camper or standalone.

email - [email protected]


----------



## raptor99 (Jul 23, 2013)

Still for sale and still a fantastic trailer. Get ready for all your spring and summer travel plans!!


----------



## Stretch (Mar 19, 2014)

raptor99 said:


> Still for sale and still a fantastic trailer. Get ready for all your spring and summer travel plans!!


Where is the trailer located?

Thanks!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

It is King bed in the back, FYI.


----------



## camo (Feb 23, 2014)

still waiting to know location


----------



## raptor99 (Jul 23, 2013)

Located in New Jersey


----------



## raptor99 (Jul 23, 2013)

jasonrebecca said:


> It is King bed in the back, FYI.


Thanks for the correction!!


----------



## raptor99 (Jul 23, 2013)

I looked out in my driveway and the trailer is still there!!!

Would love to have this trailer used this summer. Still available and in great shape. All ready for a great summer of camping.


----------



## raptor99 (Jul 23, 2013)

Still for sale. $17,500 or best offer.


----------

